

RMS on the Death of Steve Jobs - eney
http://www.stallman.org/archives/2011-jul-oct.html#06_October_2011_(Steve_Jobs)

======
smoyer
Join the discussion here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3083349>

